# Sony Alpha A200 AF points



## AlexMeijer (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I searched a lot for the things i need and want to know.
There a some issues with the Sony DSLR compares with the Canon's.

When I Shoot with my old EOS 10D, I can chose to set my Auto focus points.
I can chose one point AF, or all points.

I bought an A200 to see if I do like the camera.
And I Do, i really love the Sony Alpha camera's.

The issue I have, when I shoot with the EOS the Auto Focus points are glowing red, when the camera is using more then one point, two or more points are glowing red.

When I shoot with my Sony Alpha, I get only one red glow in every modes.
It uses the cross point Auto Focus, but it is using just one point every time.

I wonder, is it using more then one point, but only one is glowing red? or does it just uses the point that's glowing red.

I tried more options, Wide, Spot, and Local.

Wide should use every point, Spot is center Af, and Local you can set the right point.

Does Sony only use one point at the time? or is it that only one point is glowing?

I'm using a Minolta 28-75 F2.8.
But I also have this issue with my 70-300 Tele lenses.

Thanks.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 16, 2009)

More than likely it is like the Nikon D200 and below which all only show the indicator which achieved the best lock.


----------

